# South African Pensions in the USA



## Andries394 (May 19, 2010)

I moved to the USA in 2001 and need some information on how to get my South African pension paid to me in the USA. I am over 55. The company holding my retirement annuity wants a SARS IBIT21 form. That form, in turn, wants a form MP336 which I gather would have been issued when I emigrated. I left SA without any outstanding taxes, but dont have any MP 336 form.

Are there any other South Africans who have moved to the US and gone through the above procedure and can help, please?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you contacted the appropriate agency in SA to get a duplicate?


----------



## Andries394 (May 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> Have you contacted the appropriate agency in SA to get a duplicate?


I never got an original. When I left in 2001 I had a 2 year contract in the US and was not sure at the time if I was going to stay here or not. All I got from SARS at the time was a letter saying that all my taxes had been paid in full up to the date of my departure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Reading through the form it looks like a financial statement you have to provide upon leaving SA with immigration intentions not something you will be provided with. 

I would start my research with the nearest SA Embassy. How can this be presented retroactively and what penalties may be involved is something SARB may be able to answer as well. 

Please let us know what you find out. Thank you.


----------



## Manxtrader (May 17, 2009)

Andries394 said:


> I moved to the USA in 2001 and need some information on how to get my South African pension paid to me in the USA. I am over 55. The company holding my retirement annuity wants a SARS IBIT21 form. That form, in turn, wants a form MP336 which I gather would have been issued when I emigrated. I left SA without any outstanding taxes, but dont have any MP 336 form.
> 
> Are there any other South Africans who have moved to the US and gone through the above procedure and can help, please?


Hi Andries

CashKows will be able to assist you - they specialise in extracting and repatriating pensions, retirement annuities and other similar investments. Have heard good things about them - apparantly you register, get a free report and then decide if you want to use them!! I have a SA friend who used them and said that they we're flipping good!!

Google cashkows (kows with a "K") and you should find them!


----------

